# Best laptop in 70k range, also should i wait till diwali?



## iamzero (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello,

It's been a long time searching for a laptop and finally i am here. The specs that i need are

15.6 inch FULL HD, high res, Backlit screen
Backlit keyboard with numpad(must)
3rd gen core i7
8GB or more RAM
500GB+hard disk
2gb high end graphic card between nvidia/amd(whichever u suggest)

I made my mind up for sony SVS15116GNB  but then read some mild and not to exciting comments from you guys. The things i would look forward is ..Good warranty services, better if damage protection! Can extend range a bit to cover up things, but need a laptop that can go for a good time supposing to run future high end games too. Also would love to know if i should wait till diwali since windows 8 would be released as well and hence are there some more laptops coming up??

I am ready to extend the budget to 10k more, but would need a great laptop. I am ready to wait..the only issue which i figured with this SONY model is no damage warranty and yes as i read in the forum lesser graphic card as compared with samsung model. Ofcourse i won't buy a samsung model.

Can anyone suggest me the best thing, what to do? Anyone?


----------



## iamzero (Sep 14, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 14, 2012)

The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

No Num pad for the above models^^

Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

Not full HD but 1600x900 is also good^^

All of them are good. If you can wait, wait till Diwali.


----------



## iamzero (Sep 15, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> 
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> 
> ...



Any other laptops in 80k range from ACER, HP OR ASUS, That can fulfill my all needs?
Thanks much!


----------



## iamzero (Sep 15, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> 
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> 
> ...



Also what about dell latitude, they do have NUMPADS, can they satisfy my range and requirements, are they good for gaming?


----------



## iamzero (Sep 17, 2012)

So is there no one to answer me?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 17, 2012)

Your wait has more chances to yield a better discount rather than a better option. The S series laptop you mentioned, plus Inspiron atm are your probable options, now you should be wise to choose.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 17, 2012)

iamzero said:


> So is there no one to answer me?



The suggestions that I gave you are the best in your range. I don't think there are other options since your preferred resolution is FHD. And the Samsung is the closest to a FHD display.
If you are okay with a 720p display, then you will have lot of options.

There are Sony laptops with FHD screens, but they don't have a good graphic card, so I will not suggest you those.


----------



## prashanth2692 (Sep 17, 2012)

you can consider hp envy 15
15.6 inch full hd screen
1 tb hard disk
8 gb ram
1gb raedon 7750m graphics
killer looks
beats audio
overall a premium machine


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 18, 2012)

prashanth2692 said:


> you can consider hp envy 15
> 15.6 inch full hd screen
> 1 tb hard disk
> 8 gb ram
> ...



Good suggestion, but I think it might me out of his budget, since this beast costs around 84-85k.

HP Product link 
Yebhi
eBay

If you can extend your budget, definitely go for the above laptop.


----------



## iamzero (Sep 18, 2012)

_you can consider hp envy 15
15.6 inch full hd screen
1 tb hard disk
8 gb ram
1gb raedon 7750m graphics
killer looks
beats audio
overall a premium machine 
_
*No numpad and no 2gb card...*



Abhishek Nama said:


> The suggestions that I gave you are the best in your range. I don't think there are other options since your preferred resolution is FHD. And the Samsung is the closest to a FHD display.
> If you are okay with a 720p display, then you will have lot of options.
> 
> There are Sony laptops with FHD screens, but they don't have a good graphic card, so I will not suggest you those.



Okay let's leave FHD out of scene for now, 720p display would do. and yes i am also able to extend the budget to 85k as well.

Here are revised requirements:

15.6 inch good res, Backlit screen
Backlit keyboard with numpad(must)
3rd gen core i7(must)
8GB or more RAM
500GB+hard disk
2gb high end(must) graphic card between nvidia/amd(whichever u suggest)

I amr eady to pay that much bucks but not want to buy that Samsung model....now is there any good laptop OR UPCOMING laptop coming this diwali with good graphic cards? The sony S series has better graphic card than most of HP DV6 series which one may suggest. Is there any other laptop that i am missing, DELL also does not offer numpads?

Any good suggestions, i can wait till diwali, if i hope for a  good model upcoming.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Sep 20, 2012)

Have you tried HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop?
It cost you around INR 45,000, having Intel core i5 3rd generation processor with clock speed 2.5 GHz and turbo boost Upto 3.10 GHz, 4GB DDR3 pre-Installed RAM and expandable upto 8GB, HDD 500 GB.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 20, 2012)

iamzero said:


> _you can consider hp envy 15
> 15.6 inch full hd screen
> 1 tb hard disk
> 8 gb ram
> ...



If you are willing to buy online then :-
Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 20994CU 2.30-3.30 i7-3610QM 6GB 750GB 5400rpm 660M 2GB HD (Rs. 73458) - Lenovo y580
Asus N Series N56VZ-ES71 15.6" notebook / Black (Rs. 65420) - Asus n56vz


----------



## iamzero (Sep 20, 2012)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Have you tried HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop?
> It cost you around INR 45,000, having Intel core i5 3rd generation processor with clock speed 2.5 GHz and turbo boost Upto 3.10 GHz, 4GB DDR3 pre-Installed RAM and expandable upto 8GB, HDD 500 GB.



need 3rd gen i7 must!



Ashish247 said:


> If you are willing to buy online then :-
> Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 20994CU 2.30-3.30 i7-3610QM 6GB 750GB 5400rpm 660M 2GB HD (Rs. 73458) - Lenovo y580
> Asus N Series N56VZ-ES71 15.6" notebook / Black (Rs. 65420) - Asus n56vz



I just checked ASUS india website and this series is not yet available. No i won't order on eBay. Flipkart is the only online store from where i can get one, any other suggestions?
I would have grabbed the ASUS laptop, if it was available official. Its a great one satisfying all my needs.


----------



## iamzero (Sep 24, 2012)

anyone ?


----------



## desijoker (Sep 25, 2012)

lenovo Y580 is not coming to indian according to lenovo sales manager. So if you want one then you need to buy it online
same model is available in one indian online stores @68K+ Grabmore.in : Online Shopping of Electronics in India, Buy Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 20994CU 15.6-Inch Laptop (Dawn Grey) with cheapest price.
again it will be imported.
and getting a 1080p laptop is almost impossible in india.
But if you are willing to go for an i5 processor then you can look at this 
SVS15115FN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
1080p
nvidia 640LE (overclockable)


----------



## iamzero (Sep 25, 2012)

desijoker said:


> lenovo Y580 is not coming to indian according to lenovo sales manager. So if you want one then you need to buy it online
> same model is available in one indian online stores @68K+ Grabmore.in : Online Shopping of Electronics in India, Buy Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 20994CU 15.6-Inch Laptop (Dawn Grey) with cheapest price.
> again it will be imported.
> and getting a 1080p laptop is almost impossible in india.
> ...



What about this ?
SVS15116GN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

I had planned this earlier but saw many people talking about GAMING experience bad on SONY. I was wondering because it is having 640M LE 2 GB, and what could be the real issues with it? And what do you mean by overclockable?

P.S - I am not in favor of SONY or any brand, but i would like to know better suggestions and what can be the issues with this laptop. I really don't want to go for samsung one, this sony laptop has almost all features except the blue ray drive !

If there are any other suggestions please let them flow!


----------



## desijoker (Sep 25, 2012)

iamzero said:


> What about this ?
> SVS15116GN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 
> I had planned this earlier but saw many people talking about GAMING experience bad on SONY. I was wondering because it is having 640M LE 2 GB, and what could be the real issues with it? And what do you mean by overclockable?
> ...



that model is same as i have mentioned above..just with i7 instead of i5 and for that price also increased by around 10k..and who told you that gaming is bad on sony laptops? nvidia 640LE is a special gfx card which can be overclocked and can be made equivalent to nvidia 650..all games will run smooth on it..even i dint like samsung laptops..
hp sucks in india
dell are over priced now and now are not even providing FHD inspiron special edition model.so ryt now your have very less options if you are looking for the same( even i m looking for new lappy with 1080p)..
i m leaning towards the same sony model S15 but with bluray and 7200rpm HDD...will get it from canada..total comes around 60K


----------



## desijoker (Sep 25, 2012)

edited*


----------



## iamzero (Sep 26, 2012)

alright, thanks will wait till diwali or else go for the SONY model!

Is there any sony model available in INDIA with BLU-RAY?


----------



## desijoker (Sep 26, 2012)

iamzero said:


> alright, thanks will wait till diwali or else go for the SONY model!
> 
> Is there any sony model available in INDIA with BLU-RAY?



yup.one model is there..but it costs Rs1,79,000 
I have no idea why does it cost that much..Config also sucks man!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 26, 2012)

^Carbon fibre.


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 27, 2012)

Best notebook with 650 high end graphics 

Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook .It was earlier available at 58000

Here's the list

Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech
Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## iamzero (Oct 11, 2012)

hey guys,

how is this laptop
Samsung NP350V5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

Is it better than 550p5C? There is no blu-ray drive but is it better in terms of graphic card ?


----------



## helpmeout (Oct 11, 2012)

iamzero said:


> hey guys,
> 
> how is this laptop
> Samsung NP350V5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> ...




Dude watch out the list of graphics card I posted earlier .Graphics 7670m is much weaker as compared to gt 650m and infact the model you mentioned does not have usb 3.0


----------



## iamzero (Oct 11, 2012)

helpmeout said:


> Dude watch out the list of graphics card I posted earlier .Graphics 7670m is much weaker as compared to gt 650m and infact the model you mentioned does not have usb 3.0



Alright i am ready to buy that 650 version, I just want to know that will i face problems with ti and is it reliable..will bu this diwali itself! How many of you would say YES for durability, support and performance!


----------



## Ashish247 (Oct 11, 2012)

iamzero said:


> Alright i am ready to buy that 650 version, I just want to know that will i face problems with ti and is it reliable..will bu this diwali itself! How many of you would say YES for durability, support and performance!



I have a problem free i5 version of the same. But to say that np550p has had no issues would be false. Some people had a horrid time with it while others enjoyed it. I'm amongst those who have enjoyed it  . The ratio is like 70:30 in favor of those having a good time.


----------



## iamzero (Oct 12, 2012)

so what would you suggest?


----------



## Ashish247 (Oct 12, 2012)

iamzero said:


> so what would you suggest?



You may get it.. especially if you live in delhi, a guy got an i7 as a replacement of i5 in delhi coz i5 was out of stock.. so they are not bad in terms of ASS


----------



## iamzero (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have finally decided to buy this one considering the reliability of dell only:
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

HERE IS MY CONFIG:
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

Can you guys tell me what's the difference(main) that you would point out in favor of samsung model?

I really doubt samsung relaibilty but yes it offers loads of features.............how much of difference is there between gt650m and in the dell graphics card...??


----------



## perplexed (Oct 23, 2012)

MACbook pro at 75k with student discount !!!


----------

